# mystery burl



## phinds (Dec 28, 2016)

Mark (@Mr. Peet) loaned me this to torment me. He knows that when it comes to burls I don't know squat but always try to figure it out anyway. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 28, 2016)

That is my burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> That is my burl.


Well, you can' t have it !

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2016)

That is definitely kamani and it's a hawaiian royal wood. It's very much like Peles curse where woods are concerned. Don't worry, I can save you and your family but you must follow my instructions to the letter.

1. Remove the pictures from this post so others are as cursed as you, put up pics of pine.
2. Carefully and with respect to the gods pack that wood into a box.
3. Mail immediately to me while I still live here for proper disposal.
4. Never speak of this again.

I'll pm my address

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2016)

It would seem that the gods have a lot to work with: I find 4 completely unrelated species that each have the common name kamani. Any idea which one you think this is?
Calophyllum inophyllum
Curtisia dentata
Gonioma kamassi
Terminalia catappa

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2016)

phinds said:


> It would seem that the gods have a lot to work with: I find 4 completely unrelated species that each have the common name kamani. Any idea which one you think this is?
> Calophyllum inophyllum
> Curtisia dentata
> Gonioma kamassi
> Terminalia catappa


It's a thankless job but you all are friends. If anyone has any of the woods mentioned above please follow the above above directions and hurry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 28, 2016)

phinds said:


> It would seem that the gods have a lot to work with: I find 4 completely unrelated species that each have the common name kamani. Any idea which one you think this is?
> Calophyllum inophyllum
> Curtisia dentata
> Gonioma kamassi
> Terminalia catappa


Seeing as how Don is nuts, I'd go with the nut tree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 28, 2016)

Foreign or domestic? It kinda reminds me of something, but I can't seem to remember what...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a thankless job but you all are friends. If anyone has any of the woods mentioned above please follow the above above directions and hurry.





SENC said:


> Seeing as how Don is nuts, I'd go with the nut tree.



It is either the salt air or the sun but Don is a little touched. Any ID by him is pretty sketchy... Just sayin.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2016)

I try to save you people and you act like there's no problem. Fine, just don't come crying to my later...
"Oh Don, we're so sorry and you were right can you help us please?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 28, 2016)

Seriously though, I've had red oak burl that dark. Any info on where it came from?


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2016)

Paging @Mr. Peet


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 29, 2016)

phinds said:


> It would seem that the gods have a lot to work with: I find 4 completely unrelated species that each have the common name kamani. Any idea which one you think this is?
> Calophyllum inophyllum
> Curtisia dentata
> Gonioma kamassi
> Terminalia catappa




Seriously, I really hate the Latin names, seriously...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2016)

If you haven't already, maybe rub it with a piece of sandpaper and see if there's an aroma?


----------



## SENC (Dec 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If you haven't already, maybe rub it with a piece of sandpaper and see if there's an aroma?


In case @Tclem pops by, you should probably clarify that you are talking about the burl...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If you haven't already, maybe rub it with a piece of sandpaper and see if there's an aroma?


I'll have to leave that up to Mark since I can't smell


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2016)

phinds said:


> I'll have to leave that up to Mark since I can't smell


My condolences -- I never think about it, just take the sense of smell for granted. It must make some things much harder, and take the fun out of quite a few others.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 29, 2016)

No clue on origin. Another wood nut friend found it in his shop and it was not labeled. He asked to forward it to Paul. I did not smell it or even look over it since lovely wife was jabbering with Paul's wife and we were on a schedule. I was the reason we were late, not Paul, or any of the other stops she needed along the way.

Some winged aliform and even a bit of banding gets us started....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If you haven't already, maybe rub it with a piece of sandpaper and see if there's an aroma?





SENC said:


> In case @Tclem pops by, you should probably clarify that you are talking about the burl...



That isn't anything like the "Pull my finger!" gag is it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> No clue on origin. Another wood nut friend found it in his shop and it was not labeled. He asked to forward it to Paul. I did not smell it or even look over it since lovely wife was jabbering with Paul's wife and we were on a schedule. I was the reason we were late, not Paul, or any of the other stops she needed along the way.
> 
> Some winged aliform and even a bit of banding gets us started....


Mark, I'll have to sand the face to be sure but I think the parenchyma is lozenge shaped aliform, not wing shaped. I didn't even think to check for anything like that since my basic response to burls is "Uh ... this is not my problem. I do not speak your language. I'm not even suppose to be in this country"


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2016)

I think the parenchyma is lozenge shaped aliform, not wing shaped. 
You do remember this is a family wood site.  The language you guys use.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I think the parenchyma is lozenge shaped aliform, not wing shaped.
> You do remember this is a family wood site.  The language you guys use.....


Hey ... watch it or I'll have Mark speak to you harshly in Latin !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2016)

phinds said:


> Hey ... watch it or I'll have Mark speak to you harshly in Latin !



............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

phinds said:


> Hey ... watch it or I'll have Mark speak to you harshly in Latin !



He's old enough it was probably his first language....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> He's old enough it was probably his first language....


 VERY funny..........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2016)

Almost looks like one of the Aussie burls.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 30, 2016)

Family website, should I use 'pig-Latin'?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 31, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Family website, should I use 'pig-Latin'?


esya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

